# FA Cup Final - Manchester City vs Watford, 18.05.2019



## spkutano (May 16, 2019)

*Manchester City vs Watford Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Manchester City:
Ederson, Walker, Kompany, Laporte, Zinchenko, Bernardo, Gundogan, Silva, Mahrez, Sterling, Aguero

Watford:
Foster, Femenia, Kabasele, Cathcart, Holebas, Doucoure, Capoue, Hughes, Pereyra, Deulofeu, Deeney

Manchester City will face Watford in the 138th FA Cup final at Wembley Stadium in London. The Citizens are huge favorites for the trophy, however the Hornets will try to upset them. But Pep Guardiola's men are full with confidence after they finished first in the Premier League ans secured the victory in Carabao Cup earlier. Manchester City are looking to become the first team to win the domestic treble in England. It is clear this was an excellent season for them. The actual form is good, they have won their last 14 Premier League games in a row. The overall record is great, City have won 32 Premier League matches this season. They equaled their own record in the competition from last season for most wins in a single campaign in the competition. Two players should particularly be mentioned as key for the success. Sergio Aguero is the club leading scorer in the Premier League with 21 goals, while David Silva has provided 18 assists for Aguero. It is clear Aguero and David Silva have created a strong partnership. For this match Guardiola has three injury worries. Claudio Bravo and Benjamin Mendy are both ruled out, while midfielder Fernandinho is rated as doubtful. The Brazilian international has been sidelined due to a knee injury since Manchester derby, so the medical team will have the last word. Kevin De Bruyne has recovered from a hamstring injury and appeared as a late substitute against Brighton.

Watford last played in an FA Cup Final in 1984 when lost 2:0 to Everton. Some 35 years later they have a 'mission impossible' to play against the best club in England. Watford finished the Premier League season in the middle of the table with 50 points. The Hornets have secured their highest Premier League finish and best points tally. Manager Javi Gracia did a solid job and I believe the fans are pleased. However, the actual form is poor. They are in series of three defeats and the atmosphere in the squad is far from ideal. Even worse, Watford haven't kept a clean sheet in any of their last 12 Premier League games - only once previously have they had a longer such streak in the competition (20 games between September 1999 and March 2000). This could be a big problem as they need to be perfect to have any chance against the actual Premier League champions. Nevertheless, manager Javi Gracia said it will be 'easy' to refocus his players on the FA Cup final. The Hornets were lucky to escape any big name so far. On the road to the final they have eliminated Woking, Newcastle, QPR, Crystal Palace and Wolverhampton. There is a good news for Gracia ahead of the final -  defender Jose Holebas will be available after his red card against West Ham was rescinded. The Football Association independent regulatory commission upheld Watford's claim of wrongful dismissal. Domingos Quina and Sebastian Prodl remain sidelined due to injuries.

*Manchester City vs Watford Prediction*:

Manchester City, the newly-crowned champions, are huge favorites on this match. The Citizens are looking to become the first team to win the domestic treble in England. But Watford will produce a lot of problems to Pep Guardiola's men. After all, this is the final and the players motivation is very high. Most of City players are tired, while the opponents were fully focused on this match after securing the FA Cup final in dramatic fashion five weeks ago. I think Watford are able to cover the handicap. If Manchester win with exactly two goals, Your stake is back.

*Manchester City vs Watford Pick*: Watford +2.0 AH @ 1.83 with Bet365


----------

